

The value of writing code and instigating change - sobkas
https://libv.livejournal.com/27461.html

======
sobkas
It's a bad headline it should be "The value of writing code and instigating
change." It's disrespectful to libv if it stays this way!

~~~
plorkyeran
"LIBV Intentionally Breaks Videodrivers" appears to be the name of the blog as
opposed to the title of the linked post, which definitely left me initially
confused.

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we updated the title.

